# Frigidaire Gallery Dishwasher Model FDB636GFR5 (Ultra Quiet III)



## tool&die (Nov 13, 2010)

Doesn't seem as if there is enough water pressure to the top rack. Propeller doesn't seem to spin and glasses are cloudy after washing (ran cycle with and without rinsing agent). Cleaned all filters and impeller on motor seems to move freely. Any suggestions or repair tips?


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Look through the parts on this page. http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...8/0130000/Y2705055/00005?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

I would guess it is the housing or pump.


----------



## Estacada John (Nov 21, 2010)

I recently had this same problem with my Whirlpool dishwasher. The problem was the water pump intake trap drain was filled with food debris and the pump couldn't get enough water to the sprayers. I'm not referring to the filter that is visible at the bottom of the dishwasher but the area below that you can't see. All you have to do is take off the bottom spray arm and look underneath where the water is sucked back into the pump. (you'll also have to remove the water supply tube to the upper spray arm...just two screws) As I recall, I had to remove four screws to be able to get to the real problem...the place just before the water is sucked back into the pump. I bet you'll find crud that is restricting the pump intake. 

This is about a 10 minute fix. Our dishes are really clean again. Oh, by the way, make sure that all of the sprayer openings are not clogged. Especially the ones on the end that make the sprayer arms go around in circles.


----------

